# Animal Crossing - Wii U next?



## Ryzon (May 3, 2015)

I am unsure how I would feel about it coming to the Wii U because it does feel like a game that is perfect for the handheld. What do you guys think the next platform for animal crossing will be on? I haven't got a source for this though it's easy to google, but the next version of Animal Crossing is underway


----------



## matt (May 3, 2015)

AC Wii u can be HD and loads more content packed to disk as opposed to small game cartridge


----------



## madokaname (May 3, 2015)

i wasn't a big fan of let's go to the city, but i think on the wii u they would create a new experience, but hopefully one that is similar to new leaf.

as the post above me says, it will have room for a lot more content, which would make the game a lot customisable. even just talking about this is making me kind of excited to think about a new addition to the animal crossing franchise!!


----------



## EpiDemic (May 3, 2015)

i can?t wait for a wii u release since i started on the gamecube with AC for me it is a console game, i disliked wild world really. and since city folk i am waiting for a new console release, just my own feeling while gaming i like it more to play this game on a console than on an handheld


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

It will be awesome when animal crossing is on the Wii U.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 3, 2015)

I agree it's slightly better on a handheld, but I'll be extremely happy to see it on the Wii U.
The three keys things for me is obviously better graphics, to have a much larger town space, and to be able to look 360 degrees


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

I do agree that AC is better on a handheld than a console, but with the Wii U, they could do a lot of things in-mind baring portability.

I mean, City Folk was...like...forever ago and we basically forgot how meh that game was.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 3, 2015)

I really like Animal Crossing for the hand held, but I think they have a pretty good pattern going on.  A game for the console, a game for the handheld seems pretty good.  As long as they improve on the game, I'm happy.  I think they've done a fantastic job so far, and New Leaf really took the series to a new level.  I'm excited for what new Nintendo has in store regardless of platform.


----------



## Raffy (May 3, 2015)

It's better on hand held but since theres the game pad, it might be okay.
Hopefully the concept is different, being the mayor of multiple towns? 

More content like having your villagers come with you to other towns or to the island. More islands other than "The Island".
idk


----------



## amarylis.panda (May 3, 2015)

honestly I really enjoy the handheld versions more because it's easier for me as a college student to just have it in my bookbag and play it between classes. I wasn't really impressed with city folk, mostly because I could never get my brother off of smash brothers or something so I could play.

but it would be interesting to see what would be in a wii u version...


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

So much could be done with a Wii U one, methinks. Playing as an animal might be a stretch, but I wouldn't leave it out of the question, given the technology factor is likely not an issue...
The real question in doing a Wii U AC is if it'd sell well...I'd imagine it could, but I'm a little worried.


----------



## Ryzon (May 9, 2015)

Panazel Maria said:


> So much could be done with a Wii U one, methinks. Playing as an animal might be a stretch, but I wouldn't leave it out of the question, given the technology factor is likely not an issue...
> The real question in doing a Wii U AC is if it'd sell well...I'd imagine it could, but I'm a little worried.



New Leaf sold really well, it could be a boost for the Wii U. I just don't think it will get played as much as the handheld version, having a console game that just requires 15-30 minutes of your time a day seems a bit of a waste. It works best when its on handheld.


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 10, 2015)

I think one of the most important things ACNL has is the ability to play whenever you are, wherever you are. In Wii U this couldn't be possible unless they add the Off-TV feature. You know, being able to play using that giant stuff called "wii u controller". In addition, I would like to see more interactions with my neighbours, or introduce sub-personalities (we have 8 personalities, what about add new ones?). I think it would add more realism when talking with the villagers.


----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)

I'm expecting an announcement at this year's E3. Happy Home Designer is a sign of what's to come in terms of decorating your house and it was probably made by a skeleton team with the main team's resources.


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 10, 2015)

Totally agree. I saw the trailer and I realise that some furniture such as the carpets could be placed in specific places rather than being attached to a "fixed carpet". Talking about houses, how about houses with a different shape instead of the "square one"? What do you think?


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2015)

I think ac for wii u could work really well in conjunction with the gamepad.


----------



## Mekan1 (May 10, 2015)

34423 said:


> I'm expecting an announcement at this year's E3. Happy Home Designer is a sign of what's to come in terms of decorating your house and it was probably made by a skeleton team with the main team's resources.



Same here.
I would prefer to see a Wii U version due to the fact that there is so much they could add. I want more villager interaction and more town decoration. The gamepad can be used for the town map that we have on the 3DS. They can just call it New Leaf 2. Also they need to make town names up to 15 characters or so. I would not mind an enhanced 3DS but it would take the enjoyment out of New Leaf


----------



## Ryzon (May 10, 2015)

34423 said:


> I'm expecting an announcement at this year's E3. Happy Home Designer is a sign of what's to come in terms of decorating your house and it was probably made by a skeleton team with the main team's resources.





Mekan1 said:


> Same here.
> I would prefer to see a Wii U version due to the fact that there is so much they could add. I want more villager interaction and more town decoration. The gamepad can be used for the town map that we have on the 3DS. They can just call it New Leaf 2. Also they need to make town names up to 15 characters or so. I would not mind an enhanced 3DS but it would take the enjoyment out of New Leaf



I think 'expecting' an announcement this year at E3 is wishful thinking, I believe the main producer of the Animal Crossing franchise has been working on Splatoon for a while, so I don't think they will have much to show in regards to this franchise yet.


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

All I hope is that it has new music. I absolutely loved City Folk/Let's go to the City, but I didn't like so much how its music was mostly taken from Wild World. I'm willing to give it a pass because it did make the quality of the music better, but I think ACNL's sound quality is good enough that an HD remake of the soundtrack isn't necessary.

Also, it wouldn't be a console AC game without a cliff dividing the town horizontally!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LeonCabrio said:


> Totally agree. I saw the trailer and I realise that some furniture such as the carpets could be placed in specific places rather than being attached to a "fixed carpet". Talking about houses, how about houses with a different shape instead of the "square one"? What do you think?



Different house/room shapes would be really cool actually


----------



## Hulaette (May 11, 2015)

I think it would be a good and wise choice to put a new AC game on the Wii U. That why there will be a lot more room for improvements and add new features etc. I plan on buying a Wii U very soon.


----------



## Boccages (May 11, 2015)

I'd really like one Wii U Animal Crossing game. But if it's not announced this year at E3, I'm expecting Nintendo to skip the Wii U and release one for the NX. Why ? They will never release an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U in the console's last year on the market.


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I'd really like one Wii U Animal Crossing game. But if it's not announced this year at E3, I'm expecting Nintendo to skip the Wii U and release one for the NX. Why ? They will never release an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U in the console's last year on the market.



Is the NX even that far along? If it's in its early stages then I think revealing it was a mistake 

Everyone's gonna cry extinction for the Wii U and that could hurt its sales if everyone's just waiting for the NX to come out rather than getting Wii Us.


----------



## Boccages (May 11, 2015)

It all depends on how the NX is close to be launched. We will know more about the console in 2016. If it's to be launched in late 2016-early 2017, than the Wii U will be a sitting duck through all of 2016. It's getting late to get an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U.

So this is why this E3 is so damn important. If Nintendo announces nothing related to Animal Crossing on Wii U I do not expect them to produce one for the console. Projects and ressources will be shifting to the NX in 2016 and, I wouldn't be surprised, in late 2015.


----------



## Holla (May 13, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> It all depends on how the NX is close to be launched. We will know more about the console in 2016. If it's to be launched in late 2016-early 2017, than the Wii U will be a sitting duck through all of 2016. It's getting late to get an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U.
> 
> So this is why this E3 is so damn important. If Nintendo announces nothing related to Animal Crossing on Wii U I do not expect them to produce one for the console. Projects and ressources will be shifting to the NX in 2016 and, I wouldn't be surprised, in late 2015.



Speaking of the NX I've heard many people say it's more like a complimentary console, a separate idea from Wii U. Meaning that it's not meant to replace the Wii U. No one can really say for certain though. Regardless I' love to see a new Animal Crossing for Wii U. ^.^


----------



## Aozz202x (May 14, 2015)

im still betting that where getting an Animal Crossing for Wii U one way or another, either in a direct or at E3 2015

lets see...
Animal Crossing: announced at E3 2001, launched in 2002 in NA, 2003 and 2004 in PAL regions
Animal Crossing Wild World: announced at E3 2004 launched in 2005 for NA, Aus Japan, 2006 for EU
Animal Crossing City Folk: announced at E3 2008(am i correct?) launched in 2008 
Animal Crossing New Leaf: announced at E3 2010 launched in 2012 for japan 2013 for west

so there is a chance for a wii u version, but the question is when will come out, if there is one.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 15, 2015)

Holla said:


> Speaking of the NX I've heard many people say it's more like a complimentary console, a separate idea from Wii U. Meaning that it's not meant to replace the Wii U. No one can really say for certain though. Regardless I' love to see a new Animal Crossing for Wii U. ^.^



I've heard a lot of people speculate that the NX is going to merge nintendo's console and handheld together (hence the X for cross platform). I think this would be a great idea, especially for animal crossing: being able to play in glorious quality on a big TV at home, and then on holiday, you could bring a reasonably sized handheld (bigger than the 3ds) with slightly downgraded graphics with you, and stream the game to it!


----------



## Boccages (May 16, 2015)

Aozz202x said:


> im still betting that where getting an Animal Crossing for Wii U one way or another, either in a direct or at E3 2015
> 
> lets see...
> Animal Crossing: announced at E3 2001, launched in 2002 in NA, 2003 and 2004 in PAL regions
> ...


Animal Crossing City Folk was briefly talked about at E3 2005 as Animal Crossing Revolution, announced officially at E3 2006.


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2015)

It must! It'll give the Wii U a boost! If they announce the NX, I will be baffled. Because it's right.in.front.of.there.face. Zelda and Animal Crossing haven't even come out yet! Yes, it may feel as if oyur dragging something thats dead, but two REALLY good games haven't even come out yet. I bet that the Wii U sales will bump up with the release if Zelda and Animal Crossing. (I bought my 3DS just for Animal Crossing. JUst for Animal crossing0

It could be MANY things. If I was a director of Animal Crossing, I'd go right up to someone and say "Zelda and Animal Crossing haven't came out yet. Can you please be paitent with the Wii U?"

It would suit the Wii U so well!

I
m
g
o
n
n
a
r
e
g
r
e
t
t
h
i
s


----------



## Aozz202x (May 16, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Animal Crossing City Folk was briefly talked about at E3 2005 as Animal Crossing Revolution, announced officially at E3 2006.



ah ok i didn't watch E3 2005 or 2006, i heard about the game at E3 2008, but thanks for letting me know when it actually was announced


----------



## Ramza (May 16, 2015)

I'm expecting it to be announced/revealed at this year's E3, and then released Q4 2016 in Japan with a Q2 2017 localization in the west. Happy Home Decorator is not the efforts of a full team. The decorating system of HHD seems like it would come from the development of a main game. So why not? Just use the assets of New Leaf, add a new decorating mechanic, then ship it fast to fund the next AC game even more.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2015)

Mycaruba said:


> I've heard a lot of people speculate that the NX is going to merge nintendo's console and handheld together (hence the X for cross platform). I think this would be a great idea, especially for animal crossing: being able to play in glorious quality on a big TV at home, and then on holiday, you could bring a reasonably sized handheld (bigger than the 3ds) with slightly downgraded graphics with you, and stream the game to it!



This is total bs. The NX is just a code name, right? The wiiu was called project cafe or something, and there is no link between a cafe and a wiiu so...


----------

